# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الجزائر >  سلطات ضابط الشرطة القضائية في البحث التمهيدي و الإنابة القضائية (القانون الجزائري)

## هيثم الفقى

سلطات ضابط الشرطة القضائية في البحث التمهيدي و الإنابة القضائية 


حدد المشرع إختصاصات ضباط الشرطة القضائية في مرحلة البحث التمهيدي:
I-تفتيش المساكن :تنص عليه المادة 64إج و التي أحالت إلى المواد من 44 إلى 47مكرر إج.
و تثير هذه المادة بعض الملاحظات :
أولا :يرى بعض من الفقه الجنائي العربي أن الرضاء بتفتيش المسكن يُفقد التفتيش مغزاه كإجراء من إجراءات التحقيق الهدف منه الحصول على دليل ليصبح مجرد إطلاع عادي أو معاينة،ويجوز أن يأذن صاحب المسكن بالدخول للأفراد أو رجال الشرطة العامة بوجه عام .
ثانيا :إحالة المادة 64إج المواد 44-47 إج الخاصة بقيود التفتيش في جرائم المتلبس بها و تقرير تطبيقها في حالة المادة 64 إج يوحي أنها قيود لا يجوز الاستغناء عنها و ما رضاء صاحب المسكن إلا دعم لها ،و نبدي التوضيحات التالية :
1=الإحالة إلى المادة 44 إج ليست في محلها لأن رضاء صاحب المسكن يٌغني عن السعي للحصول على إذن من السلطة القضائية .
2=الإحالة إلى المادة 45 إج غير موفقة أيضا لأنه يفترض فيمن يرضى بدخول الغير مسكنه أن يكون حاضرا مما يغني عن الإشارة إلى الإنابة في الحضور أو حضور شاهدين ،و حتى في حالة عدم حضور المذكورين فإن دخول المسكن يعتبر شرعي ما دام صاحبه قد رضى بدخوله .
3= إن الإحالة إلى المادة 47 إج غير موفقة أيضا لأن رضاء صاحب المنزل بدخول الغير مسكنه أو تفتيشه في أي وقت من النهار أو الليل متى وقع صحيحا خال من عيوب الرضا ،خاصة و أن نفس المادة 47/1إج تضع استثناء لا يجوز البدأ في التفتيش أو المعاينة قبل الساعة 5 صباحا و لا بعد الساعة 8 مساء إلا إذا طلب صاحب المنزل ذلك أو وجهت نداءات من الداخل أو في الأحوال الاستثنائية .
4= طبقا للمادة 47/3إج و المادة 47مكررإج عدم التزام ضابط الشرطة القضائية بالبنود الواردة ليس له ما يبرره طالما أن الحق يتعلق بالمشتبه فيه و الذي تخلى عن حقه برضائه الصريح بدخول مسكنه و تفتيشه .
{{المادة 47/3 إج تتعلق بجرائم المخدرات و الجريمة المنظمة عبر الحدود ،الجرائم الماسة بأنظمة المعالجة الآلية للمعطيات و جرائم تبييض الأموال و الإرهاب ،الجرائم المتعلقة بالتشريع الخاص بالصرف و التي يكون فيها لتفتيش في أي وقت لكن بناء على إذن مسبق من وكيل الجمهورية المختص .
و المادة 47مكرر تخص الشخص المراد تفتيش مسكنه و يكون موقوف للنظر أو محبوس بسبب الجرائم المذكورة في المادة 47/3 إج و لا يمكن نقله لاحتمال فراره أو اختفاء الأدلة فإن التفتيش يتم بعد الموافقة المسبقة لوكيل الجمهورية أو قاضي التحقيق ،و بحضور شاهدين مسخرين أو حضور من يمثله }}. 
5=تقرر المادة 48 إج بطلان التفتيش في حالة مخالفة المادتين 45، 47إج و اللتان أحالت إليهما المادة 64إج و لم تحل إلى المادة 48إج فهل نطبق أحكام البطلان في حالة مخالفة المادة 48إج متى وقع التفتيش طبقا للمادة ؟
نرى أنه لا يجوز تطبيق أحكام المادتين 45، 47إج على التفتيش الذي يتم طبقا للمادة 64إج ،و أن البطلان المقرر في في المادة 48إج لا يعني هذا النوع من التفتيش ،لأن صاحب المسكن و هو صاحب الحق له أن يتنازل عنه . 
6=الإحالة إلى المادة 46 إج المتعلقة بالمحافظة على السر المهني هي الإحالة الموفقة الوحيدة الواردة في المادة 64إج.
شروط رضاء صاحب المسكن :
أ) أن يكون الرضاء صادر عن صاحب الحق في الحماية القانونية و هو المقيم بالمسكن سواء كان ملكا له مستأجر له ،أو من ينوب عنه .
ب) الرضاء صادر عن إرادة حرة واعية خالية من عيوب الرضا حتى يعتد به قانونا .
ج) أن يكون الرضا صريح ،بأن يكون مكتوب بخط يد صاحبه إذا كن يعرف الكتابة و إذا لم يكن يعرف يستعين بشخص يختاره و يُذكر في محضر ضابط الشرطة القضائية هذا العمل ،و الرضا بالتفتيش.
د) أن يكون الرضا بالدخول و التفتيش سابقا على الإجراء و ليس بعده و بدون رضا صاحب المسكن يعتبر إجراء التفتيش جريمة في نظر قانون العقوبات 135 ق ع .
Ii –التوقـيف للنـظر:
نظم قانون الإجراءات التوقيف للنظر في البحث التمهيدي في المادة 65إج و التي أحالت إلى المواد 51،51مكرر ،51مكرر1 ،52 إج .
1=وفقا للمادة 65 إج التوقيف للنظر يتقرر كلما دعت مقتضيات التحقيق الابتدائي إليه ،و هو مصطلح مرن يمكن التوسع فيه ،فتكون سلطة ضابط الشرطة القضائية واسعة و قد يبالغ في استعمالها .
2= يمكن تمديده في الأحوال العادية لـ48 سا بإذن من وكيل الجمهورية و ذلك بعد فحص الملف و سماع أقوال الشخص الموقوف تحت النظر أو استجوابه 
لكن خطورة التمديد رغم أنه استثنائي و مقيد بشروط حسب المادة 48/3 دستور إلا أن المادة 65/4 إج أجازت تمديد مدة التوقيف للنظر بإذن مسبب سواء قدم ضابط الشرطة القضائية الموقوف لوكيل الجمهورية أو لم يقم بذلك و هو أمر غير مطلوب في حالة التلبس حيث أن التمديد فيه استثنائي و يكون بشأن جرائم معينة .
3= رأينا أن ضابط الشرطة القضائية لا يجوز له القبض على المشتبه فيه إلا بتوافر حالة التلبس عملا بالمادتين 51/4، 41 إج ،فما أساس التوقيف للنظر و خاصة القبض دون أن تتوفر مبرراته عدا ما يسمى مقتضيات التحقيق ؟
4= المادة 65إج تخول ضابط الشرطة القضائية القبض على المشتبه فيه في حالات غير حالات التلبس المادة 41إج و إنما يقوم بالتحفظ كلما دعت ضرورة التحقيق ذلك ،فمن المستقر عليه أن القبض لا يجوز إلا بناء على حالة التلبس 
iii مراقبة المراسلات و تسجيل المكالمات و التسرب:
استحدث المشرع بالقانون 06-22 المؤرخ 20/12/2006 اختصاصين جديدين هما اعتراض المراسلات و تسجيل الأصوات و التقاط الصور المادة65مكرر5 إلى65مكرر10 إج ، و التسرب في المواد 65 مكرر11 إلى 65مكرر 18 و قد سبق و أن رأينا شروطهما ،و ما يميز هاذين الإجراءين في مرحلة التحقيق الأولي –البحث التمهيدي- إلا في الجرائم التي عددتها المادة 65مكرر5/1 إج .
سلطة ضابط الشرطة القضائية المستمدة من الإنابة القضائية :

التحقيق هو من اختصاص قاضي التحقيق ،لكن حرصا على إنجاز التحقيق بسرعة خول المشرع جهة التحقيق إنابة ضابط شرطة قضائية أو قاض آخر للقيام بالتحقيق إذا تعذر على قاضي التحقيق القيام بجميع إجراءات التحقيق المادة 68/6 إج .
شـروط الإنـابة :
1= تصدر الإنابة القضائية من قاضي التحقيق المختص نوعيا و إقليميا ،و أن تكون الإنابة مكتوبة و موقعة من قاضي التحقيق .
2= يصدر قاضي التحقيق الإنابة القضائية إلى أحد ضباط الشرطة القضائية أو لأي قاضي من قضاة المحكمة المادة 138 إج إذن نستبعد الأعوان لا يمكن إنابتهم لكن يمكنهم مساعدة و معاونة ضابط الشرطة القضائية .
3= أن تكون الإنابة خاصة ،فلا يُفَوض ضابط الشرطة القضائية للقيام بكل الإجراءات ،لا مجال للإنابة العامة 139 إج .
4= عدم جواز ندب ضابط لإجراء الاستجواب و المواجهة و لا في إصدار أوامر التحقيق لأن الاستجواب إجراء مهم يجب إحاطته بكل الضمانات ،و الأوامر ضابط الشرطة القضائية مطالب بتنفيذها. 
5=يشتمل أمر الندب القضائي :الجهة التي أصدرته، توقيع قاضي التحقيق ،تاريخ الأمر و لمن صدر ،الأعمال و الإجراءات المراد تحقيقها ،نوع الجريمة موضوع المتابعة .
6=على ضابط الشرطة القضائية أن يلتزم حدود الإنابة القضائية ،حيث له أن يستدعي الشهود و يستمع لهم بعد أداء اليمين المادة 93/2إج،97/1إج .
7=يجوز لضابط الشرطة القضائية توقيف كل شخص يرى ضرورة لتوقيفه لمدة 48سا قابلة للتجديد متى استدعت ضرورة تنفيذ الإنابة ،و التمديد يكون بإذن كتابي من قاضي التحقيق ،بشرط تقديم الموقوف للنظر لقاضي التحقيق و سماع أقواله و إمكان التمديد لفترة واحدة في حالات استثنائية بقرار مسبب دون تقديمه لقاضي التحقيق مع الالتزام بأحكام المواد 51مكرر،51مكرر1، 52، 53 إج ضمانا لحقوق المشتبه فيه .
8=أيضا قد يباشر ضابط الشرطة القضائية الاختصاصات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 65مكرر5،و المادة 65مكرر11 -اعتراضات المراسلات و التسرب- بناء على إنابة قضائية من قاضي التحقيق .
9=عند انتهاء ضابط الشرطة القضائية من عمله يحرر محضرا بشأن ما قام به من إجراءات و يوافيه لقاضي التحقيق في المدة التي حددها له،و إذا لم يحدد له مدة فالمحاضر تقدم في غضون 8 أيام اللاحقة لانتهاء عمله بناء على الإنابة القضائية المادة 41م4 إج .
المرجع :د/عبد الله أوهابية ،شرح قانون الإجراءات الجزائية ،الجزائر ،2007-2008منقول

----------

